# Hen with a hurt leg - advice needed



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I have this sweet hen that has been limping. My local vet wants to charge me $50 just to look at her and if there are X-rays needed that will be MUCH more. Right now I’m in the process of adopting a little boy that needs a home and then my other son is getting married in 2 weeks. I just can not afford to put a couple hundred dollars out to treat the chickens leg. I want to take care of her so I was wondering if i could use vet wrap on it to see if it helps? To me it felt like it was a bit swollen but she has been hopping around for a few days now. I don’t want her to suffer but she is eating and drinking fine, I put her in with my silkies so she didn’t get bullied while she is recovering. Any thoughts on what I can do??


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you send a picture so we can see her leg? I'm thrilled and hope the adoption goes smoothly!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you looked at the bottom of her foot? You'd be looking for a black spot, she might have bumble. 

Do you feel any heat anywhere in the leg? It's easiest to touch the unaffected leg and then compare one against the other in the same places.

Being in with the Silkies is a good idea since they don't roost. If it's a leg sprain then keeping her from jumping down from a roost is best to help the leg heal.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Can you send a picture so we can see her leg? I'm thrilled and hope the adoption goes smoothly!


She was cuddled with a silkie in the barn. I will take a picture of her leg tomorrow morning when I go out. Thank you for your help


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Have you looked at the bottom of her foot? You'd be looking for a black spot, she might have bumble.
> 
> Do you feel any heat anywhere in the leg? It's easiest to touch the unaffected leg and then compare one against the other in the same places.
> 
> Being in with the Silkies is a good idea since they don't roost. If it's a leg sprain then keeping her from jumping down from a roost is best to help the leg heal.


Hello Robin416, funny you ask about that. I felt her leg last night and it felt a little warmer to me but not too warm. Also it looked like she had something dried on her foot so I took it off. She doesn't go outside right now she is staying in her chicken area with clean pine shavings. I have a chicken run that got really wet from the rain but she stays in off anything wet.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

With leg injuries,which are very common,it's best to keep them confined,limiting movement.You can give her a baby aspirin 2-3 x's a day for pain and swelling.Leg injuries take time to heal so give it time.If you put her back out too soon it may be re-injured.Good luck with everything!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with CQ. Birds with leg injuries need to be caged or put in a crate with food and water limiting their ability to walk on the injured leg which could cause further injury.
The difference is that I dont recommend giving aspirin for pain relief. If the pain goes away via aspirin, they'll try to walk normally which may cause further injury. 
Swelling will eventually be reduced in TIME allowing the leg to heal. Leg injuries usually require long term cage/crate confinement. I've had them caged up to 2 months before they were able to walk normally. Patience is the key.
You can purchase vitamin B complex tablets, crush a few into powder and spread it on top of her feed to eat. It may or may not help speed up the healing process depending on the severity of the injury.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> I agree with CQ. Birds with leg injuries need to be caged or put in a crate with food and water limiting their ability to walk on the injured leg which could cause further injury.
> The difference is that I dont recommend giving aspirin for pain relief. If the pain goes away via aspirin, they'll try to walk normally which may cause further injury.
> Swelling will eventually be reduced in TIME allowing the leg to heal. Leg injuries usually require long term cage/crate confinement. I've had them caged up to 2 months before they were able to walk normally. Patience is the key.
> You can purchase vitamin B complex tablets, crush a few into powder and spread it on top of her feed to eat. It may or may not help speed up the healing process depending on the severity of the injury.


Thank you for your help. I am moving her to a dog crate. But I'm thinking it could be that Bumblefoot. I got her from a guy who only had a run for them and it was extremely wet all the time. I brought her in and had her with her friend in another area with just her and the other hen she came with. My run is a little wet too but I only had her out for a short time when I noticed her hurt leg. So she immediately got locked in a stall with soft bedding, vitamin electrolyte water, her oyster shell and Grit mix (thanks to my little boy mixing them), and a little nesting box. But then I felt bad for her being without a flock so I put her with the silkies and she seemed happier with them. She actually cuddles up with my white silkie. Maybe she thinks it's a baby or something not sure. But they just hang out together all the time. Pretty inseparable, which seemed off to me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you post a pic showing the bottom of her foot?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes those little silkies are the comfort they need!


----------



## lbc602 (Dec 21, 2017)

I think my chicken dislocated her knee.
At first 3 days ago







she was just favoring the left leg and had a small scratch but today it looks dislocated.
What can I do?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Ibc602.
First of all, take a look at the bottom of her foot and see if there's a round dark in color scab on the footpad. If so, it's bumblefoot and will require minor surgery to remove the infection.
Let us know what you see.

The small scratch you mentioned; take a look at it and let us know if it's infected and we'll go from there.

Finally, it's possible your hen may have jumped down from a high roost or other high object and when she landed, she possibly sprained or pulled a ligament or tendon in her leg.
If this is the case, she will need to be isolated away from the flock and placed in a cage or crate. Ensure you provide her feed and water while she's caged. 
These types of injuries take TIME to heal, sometimes several weeks or more. Keeping her caged and isolated, and not walking or moving around helps with the healing process. 
Uncaged, there's greater risk of further injury. She needs rest and relaxation in order to heal. You can purchase vitamin B complex tablets at a pharmacy and crush a few tablets and sprinkle the powder over her feed to eat. The vitamin B complex may help speed up recovery.


----------



## lbc602 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If you suspect her leg is dislocated, consider taking her to a vet.


----------



## lbc602 (Dec 21, 2017)

Will do. Thanks again.


----------

